# About FUJI 2010 Roubaix 3.0



## Boshen11 (Jan 15, 2010)

Does any one ride this bike and please share your review?

I am interesting to select this one as my first road bike, 
compare with GIANT Defy 2, I like FUJI coating and art design, 
but no experience of riding any RB, 
it will be appreciated if some one can help to share your opinions, 

thank you very much !! 


Peter


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I have ridden one (last years roubaix) that was the same equipment. It would be a great place to start. components are good and should serve you well, Tiagra/105 work great and will last you for years. You might look around for 09 models that are on clearance. They are the same bike(different colors). I saw performance had them for $900.


----------

